# Ogólne > Badania > Normy >  Proszę o interpretacje wyników badania krwi!

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 30 lat, jestem kobietą, nie jestem w ciąży, jestem szczupła.
Moje wyniki:
hemoglobina 9,1
hematokryt 31,4
MCV 68
MCH 19,1
MCHC 29
Glukoza 68
RDW-CV 17
Wiem że te wyniki mogą świadczyć i anemii, ale chciałabym wiedzieć czy są bardzo złe i co powinnam robić, czy jakieś dodatkowe badania? Dodam że mój lekarz zawsze wszystko bagatelizuje, obawiam się ze tym razem też tak będzie...

----------


## Bananowa

Faktycznie Twoje wyniki badań świadczą o anemii. Może nie jakiejś gigantycznej, ale to trzeba koniecznie leczyć.

----------

